# 2 year old GSD, male, nipping & aggressive barking



## Von Trex (Feb 15, 2010)

We inherited our GSD from our son (he and girlfriend broke up...Mom and Dad get the dog). Trex is a super sweet, loveable guy. He did not get the training he needed as a pup and now we're having to try and retrain him in terms of his aggressive play (nipping) and aggressive barking at other dogs and sometimes people. We were told that unless you actively trained your GSD up to age 9 months, we're basically screwed. I find that hard to believe. We have two small dogs that Trex loves to death and gets along with very well. He is protective of them. Where do we start in correcting his aggressive behavior....is it too late? We truly love him and want him to be a well behaved dog...and not get the "looks" from people because of his behavior.


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

welcome to the forum!

there are many very knowledgable people on here who will help you out. I dont know what I would do without this place. 

good luck with Trex.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I used to take in young wayward males just like your Trex. It's not too late for him, not by a long shot. If he were 4, I'd feel differently but 2 is still very young. His brain is just starting to mature. Good time to get in there with what you expect.

How long has he been living with you? If he just moved in that's perfect! Do a search on this forum for NILIF - nothing in life is free. 

As far as aggression, keep him on a leash tethered to you when he's home. MOst of us do this with young pups so they learn how to behave and to look to you for guidance.

WHen he's out in public and starts barking, give him one correction and remove him from the situation. Appologize to the person he mouthed off to, tell them you just took the dog in and you're very sorry.

Bad behavior = no more fun, don't talk to him on the way home, bring him home and dont' speak to him for a few hours. 

Is he going out in public with your smaller dogs? If he is, stop doing that for a while, take him for walks separately until you get his behavior under control.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

honestly........is it possible for you guys to find a reputable training facility in your area? i would try and find a place that has experience with GSD's.........maybe have a few private lessons to get you started and then go into the approprite OB class, or maybe some type of other activity.......It really helps if you have professional guidence, it iliminates alot of frustration trying to figure things out.........even if you choose to do a few private lessons and get the right training info you'd be much better off than trying to figure it out on your own.........

i also agree that with the right training help you have a chance to possible turn things around at this age..........

debbie


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Good idea - maybe some of our members in california can point you in the right direction for training.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

No, I don't think it is too late to work with him. But you will have the best chance for success if you work with a really good trainer who can tell the difference between "fearful reactivity", "aggressive reactivity" and "rudely playful reactivity". Your guy could be showing any of those (or none of them), given his history, but each should be worked through in a different way.

Often contacting a local or regional rescue and asking for a training referral to a trainer in your area will put you in touch with someone who can help. I think there are a couple of large GSD rescues in your area that should be able to point you in the right direction.

Good luck!
Sheilah


----------



## Von Trex (Feb 15, 2010)

Thank you all! This is a huge help and definitely gives me some guidance. We do know of a very good trainer through a friend and we will pursue that. This site is a God Send!


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i know you will be sucessful seeking professional guidence......you will be glad you did vs trying to work it out yourself................at 2 years old they are just entering adulthood and this is a great time to teach advanced self control and Impulse issues..........a good trainer can definitely help with that.......they can also be of alot of support while you are learning how to handle things.......you can only go UP from here........


----------



## Von Trex (Feb 15, 2010)

This support is great! I feel better already. I was just reading on the forum about the "idiots" that glare at GSD and consider them to be mean. I'm not used to this and my husband and I have definitely experienced it; even when Trex is a GOOD boy. This is just so nice to know that we do have a support group.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

it is a great support system with most here on this site...........and with this breed its nice to have..........since they are a more aggressive/dominant breed it can be challenging to say the least..........but, as long as your willing to work at it, things can turn around and its worth ALL the effort, you will get back what you put into it........


----------

